# What are the least popular cars for Uber riders?



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

I wonder if my older mid luxury car is getting lower ratings even though it's kept well and really clean. There's no door dings, lots of room, and smooth ride.

I might consider getting another car with better mpg.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Lookilooki said:


> I wonder if my older mid luxury car is getting lower ratings even though it's kept well and really clean. There's no door dings, lots of room, and smooth ride.
> 
> I might consider getting another car with better mpg.


That is a conversation starter with a seasoned passenger. Ask their opinion. Based on comments I've heard from passengers, they will rate lower based on the car not meeting their personal preference. That sucks...but it is what it is. It's the rating system that needs to be tweaked. As long as vehicle is clean with no weird odors...your rating should not suffer....but it will if they don't like your vehicle model and/or year.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

nissan juke lol


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

Yes Courageous I'm the original owner and it's clean with leather seats which I always have professionally cleaned and conditioned. The cabin air filter is changed regularly so no weird smells coming from the vents or anywhere really. I agree with you that everyone will have their own preferences and they will rate according to their taste. 

Asndriver87 I read your comments haha. You said your ratings are increasing? I like your car.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i started with an Acura TSX i got it for $9500. A lot of people loved it. when I first started, my rating plummted (4.5), because the cell phone GPS was taking me to alley roads/behind the houses. I switched over to conventional GPS and have less problems now. Afterwards my ratings increased (now at 4.7). And then I realized I was spending $25/night on gas (23mpg at premium gas).

Then I traded in for a Prius Touring (leather package). now i only spend $5-10 on gas/night run


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

I said juke because there is a whole post about juke plummted rating due to the door handle.

I go out and beyond to get my 5 stars. Couple days ago some one left a notebook in my car, I drove back and give it to him.


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

Ah sorry for my confusion azndriver87. I remember now you switched to a Prius. I might go test drive one today. I haven't gotten to the point where I'm like "ok that's what I really want." Until then I will have to just eat the extra gas I have to spend.

That's great that you returned the notebook. Did they tip you?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> i started with an Acura TSX i got it for $9500. A lot of people loved it. when I first started, my rating plummted (4.5), because the cell phone GPS was taking me to alley roads/behind the houses. I switched over to conventional GPS and have less problems now. Afterwards my ratings increased (now at 4.7). And then I realized I was spending $25/night on gas (23mpg at premium gas).
> 
> Then I traded in for a Prius Touring (leather package). now i only spend $5-10 on gas/night run


Sometimes pax don't tip you because you consume less gas in a Prius. you save a lot in gas, but already non-tipping Uber pax use that as an excuse to imply I am saving a lot relative to many other drivers they had prior. Like some idiots using escalade, hummer or something like a military tank for UberX. I tell them these people using such big cars as they describe are the rapists.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Lookilooki said:


> Ah sorry for my confusion azndriver87. I remember now you switched to a Prius. I might go test drive one today. I haven't gotten to the point where I'm like "ok that's what I really want." Until then I will have to just eat the extra gas I have to spend.
> 
> That's great that you returned the notebook. Did they tip you?


nah they didn't....

most people don't tip because uber promote "you don't need to tip the driver"


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Lookilooki said:


> I wonder if my older mid luxury car is getting lower ratings even though it's kept well and really clean. There's no door dings, lots of room, and smooth ride.
> 
> I might consider getting another car with better mpg.


With reasonable pax, give them a rating while they are still in the car. Tell them you are going to rate them 5 stars because anything else is a failing grade. Human psychology will make it more difficult for them to give you less than 5 stars. It won't guarantee it, but it almost has to help.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

People are always amazed at how roomy the Prius is, I personally like the gas mileage. Was using my '13 Escape for a bit because my '04 Prius was too old, people only commented on how clean it was and how they loved the limo tint. But, $25-35 to fill up after a night of driving became old, so I traded in the '04 Prius for the '15 Prius.


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

UberXTampa so far I've tipped 100% of the time as a rider. As a driver I've yet to get a tip. To me it's just the right thing to do in a Prius or not.

azndriver87 I'm just amazed at how people can be so selfish. I wouldn't let you go without a good tip.

Huberis maybe I'll try your suggestion when I'm more seasoned..I'm still a big ass wimp right now.

Beur I'm really curious now about the Prius..one passed me the other day I was like whoa ok ok. I was being gently on my gas in my V6 270 hp.


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

I did one ride today and the guy said my car is one of the nicest he's been in go figure. I was worried because when I was vacationing in Orlando I always had nicer Uber cars than what I had. Now I think they were the SUV working the surges. I'm learning!


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

The thing that irritates me the most aside from things like a dirty car or one with mechanical problems is not having enough headroom in the back seat. I'm 6' tall, so I figure I ought to fit in a car if it's well suited to for hire work. A standard Prius is quite comfortable, so basically I'm taking about cars that suck compared to a Prius. Prius C is a little tight, but not too bad so it's ok as an UberX car in my book at least in Chicago. UberX is just plain cheap here. Taller guys will probably hate it though. From my point of view the worst car + service class combo I can think of is an Audi A4 or S4 on Select or Plus. Less comfortable than a Prius (short on headroom - my friend has a 2015) and costs a lot more both to the pax and the driver. Realistically I'd just cancel one of those unless I was desperate for a ride or it was an UberX trip.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I get a lot of complements on my VW Jetta sedan. It has a 4 cylinder engine so the gas mileage is OK. People like the back seat for some reason. I do get tips. Usually three or four people tip me per night.
If I knew I was going to be driving for Uber, I may have chosen a different car for better gas mileage, but since I had it, and people like it, I will keep it.
I think the conversation gets the tips. Feel the PAX out, some want to talk, and some don't. If they do, let them talk about themselves. They like that.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

zandor said:


> The thing that irritates me the most aside from things like a dirty car or one with mechanical problems is not having enough headroom in the back seat. I'm 6' tall, so I figure I ought to fit in a car if it's well suited to for hire work. A standard Prius is quite comfortable, so basically I'm taking about cars that suck compared to a Prius. Prius C is a little tight, but not too bad so it's ok as an UberX car in my book at least in Chicago. UberX is just plain cheap here. Taller guys will probably hate it though. From my point of view the worst car + service class combo I can think of is an Audi A4 or S4 on Select or Plus. Less comfortable than a Prius (short on headroom - my friend has a 2015) and costs a lot more both to the pax and the driver. Realistically I'd just cancel one of those unless I was desperate for a ride or it was an UberX trip.


Interesting I find the Prius C short in headroom. I do drive a standard Prius and find it quite comfortable.


----------

